# Real black powder???



## Doeboy (Oct 20, 2005)

Is there a place that i can drive to, where i can get real black powder instead of (SUBS)?? I know i can order online. Don't want to drive more then 35miles please, I already call GMT and sportsmans no real BLK powder. One more thing i know that there is or maybe was, if some that live in the "auburn area" that there's a black powder gun shop there. Can some give the name and # they sell only blk powder stuff.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

The place in Auburn is "Ye Old Black Powder Shop" on Auburn Rd. The phone # is 989-662-2271. It is a great shop and really caters to the more traditional black powder shooters. Also Wessels Gun Shop in Warren sells black powder. At least they did several years ago. Their phone number is 586-756 2660.


----------



## boathouse (Jan 4, 2007)

Bought a can last year from the Bass Pro shop up there.


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

Here is another.

The Jag Shop
2103 101st. Ave.
Otsego, MI 49078
(269) 694-4749


----------



## spendit (Dec 19, 2002)

Bob's gun adn tackle in Hastings carries it


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

Kenockee Tradin Post
7530 Beard Road
Kenockee, MI (west of Port Huron)
1-800-492-0123 or 810 324 2577
Anson & Judy Morgan
A good shop for traditional and modern muzzleloader shooters.
The have Goex black powder. They may have other brands too.

McDaniels Gun Shop in South Lyon had Goex black powder a few years ago. Call and ask if they still have some in stock.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Like Spendit, I get mine at Bob's in Hastings.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Classic Arms in Lansing carries Goex for $20 a lb. Ace Gunshop in Freeport had Swiss last I knew for $20.


----------



## oaks (Feb 10, 2002)

PM sent


----------



## skinne (Dec 20, 2000)

Ye Old Black Powder Shop has been closed for a couple of years so theres no help there for you. That place was fun shop to visit


----------



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

Black Powder is classified as a *true explosive* so I don't think you can ship it. It also has to been, I think, stored in a special powder safe. Many places don't see the need to go through the hassle when they can sell Pyrodex and such.

Gun powder is classified as a propellant so not as meny reg. 

I could be wrong.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

You can buy it online, shipped. But it's usually in larger quantities.
Do a goggle.
Here's one...
http://www.powderinc.com/cgi-bin/bp...hispage&thispage=order.htm&ORDER_ID=224866329


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

8nchuck said:


> Black Powder is classified as a *true explosive* so I don't think you can ship it. It also has to been, I think, stored in a special powder safe. Many places don't see the need to go through the hassle when they can sell Pyrodex and such.
> 
> Gun powder is classified as a propellant so not as meny reg.
> 
> I could be wrong.


I have found it much easier to buy it mail order in bulk than to chase around trying to find someone who has it in stock. Much cheaper, too. The UPS man happily delivers it to my door.

By the case of 25 1lb cans from Grafs or Track-of-the-Wolf
http://www.grafs.com/grafs/search/?q=black+powder
http://www.trackofthewolf.com/(S(vs...es/tableList.aspx?styleID=94&subID=30&catID=2

Powder Inc will mail it to you in 5, 10, or 25 lbs can lots.
http://www.powderinc.com/cgi-bin/bp...hispage&thispage=order.htm&ORDER_ID=144742966

-na


----------



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

Well I sit corrected. Boy being what the laws are now after 9/11 and Oklahoma City. I just figured buying and shipping would be a problem. 

Heck, I am surprised we can still get it at all.

But if it is shipped UPS does the driver know that he can be ticketed by driving through certain areas that clearly say "NO EXPLOSIVES" on the road. And I'd say 25 - 1 lb cans certainly fits the bill of explosive. 

Thats what made me think shipping would be a problem. The carrier would have to legally reroute to stay out off those roads.


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

the catch all is ups is the only company that can carry products and they DO NOT have to placard the load which they are carrying so i think they can travel any route they want also blk powder is cheaper the more you order i split it witha couple of friends just and idea


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

You DO NOT want to order any large quanity of black powder online and have it shipped to you unless you want to draw attention to the ATF and have them pay a visit to your residence:yikes:


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

i got nothing to hide and have never had a visit


----------



## freshwater drum (Mar 17, 2007)

shooters service in livonia. middlebelt and six mile (could be 5 mile ).


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

stinger63 said:


> You DO NOT want to order any large quanity of black powder online and have it shipped to you unless you want to draw attention to the ATF and have them pay a visit to your residence:yikes:


I have ordered 25lbs at a time at least 5 times and I have never had a visit. I used to shoot BP in matches and buying it a lb at a time is too expensive when you shoot up that much.


----------

